# my 15 bettas coming from Thailand



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

This are my 15 bettas coming from thailand august 22nd


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

WHOA AND HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY FOR ALL OF THESE BETTTAS


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

LOL honestly ALOT of money...appprox $400-$500 with shipping


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! They're all gorgeous but my absolute favorite is the second one with the breathtaking autumn colors.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow...and beautiful.......so what is your plans with all these awesome Bettas.....wow again........several look like some of mine that I created....so I think they are really totally awesome......laffs.....


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

All of my bettas are just pets...except for the second picture (the pair) I am going to attempt to breed them possibly...


----------



## b3ttaf1sh (May 22, 2010)

insanely pretty. my favorite is the second. LUCKY!!


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

WOW!! Beautiful picks! Can't wait to see them in their new homes.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

animallover4lyfe said:


> lol honestly alot of money...appprox $400-$500 with shipping


where in the world do you get that type of money!!!??? Lol


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

i work lol basically all my paychecks go to bettas LOL


----------



## AnimeFish (May 28, 2010)

animallover4lyfe said:


> i work lol basically all my paychecks go to bettas LOL


It's like that with my horses! Awesome choice of bettas


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you! It's very hard since I bought my first betta it's become beyond an addiction. Lol


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

IMPRESSIVE!!!
So many fishies! I wish I could house that many!
HOW IN THE WORLD DO YOU DO IT? No, really. 
What are your housing plans?? I can't even imagine all those heater cords!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

ahaha one of your dragons is the sibling to one I bought I think... :-D (the red one with the red mouth)


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Not all my bettas have heaters! Actually my room is very warm this time of the year like 78 in here lol so they r ok! I'm just starting to move everyone into a bigger home whatever I have room for! One of my dragons just got upgraded to a 4 galllon


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

lol that's a lot of waterchanges!

im love them all! But my fav is the Jumbo orange male, ive always had a thing for orange bettas 

Good luck with them!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes it is but it's not bad at all they are very worth it!! Thank you I love orange too I actually have a orange HM now but this jumbo one is stunning can't wait to get him!!!!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

animallover4lyfe said:


> All of my bettas are just pets...except for the second picture (the pair) I am going to attempt to breed them possibly...


AAAHHHHHH! If you do decide to breed that pair and you happen to have an extra fry that needs a home, I'd be happy to adopt him/her from you!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Sign me up for one of your babies when you spawn WAO! I adore that pair!!!!!
And you know I'm drooling over your yellow dragon!!!
Ok. The truth is I'm drooling over a few of your fishies! 
I'm a sucker for dragons (surprise, surprise!) and you'll have so many!
Did you see the red/white/black that went for about $100 OMG! I saved the picture on my celphone. I want one just like him!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Hahahah okay guys! Hmmmm $100 sounds familar but I can't remember the fish !!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Haha! I exagerated as usual.
This is him: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1280836738
I was in love but I really couldn't talk myself in getting another so soon. At that time I still was cycling tanks and it would've meant spending time getting yet another setup! UGH!
Oh well, maybe I'll find another at the right time for me :-D


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh yeah him!!! He's soooo gorgeous, that breeder is prob my fav he has amazing bettas! He had a dragon before that I wanted so bad but 80-100$ is alot for a betta!!! ESP when you have more ordered lol


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Hmm I'm in Michigan your in Ontario.. Not too far. I'd love to adopt as well. I'd hate to ship one though, I'd either go get it or pay the UPS man the extra money for live-shipping.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

animallover4lyfe said:


> i work lol basically all my paychecks go to bettas LOL


do you plan on breeding? at all??


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

absolutely amazing! my favorites are the second, and the second from the end!


----------

